# Atlas de Portugal - Risco de Geada.



## AnDré (15 Jun 2008 às 00:17)

Andava eu por aqui literalmente a "navegar na net", durante a minha pausa no estudo, e eis que encontrei algo que penso ainda não ter sido abordado aqui no fórum:

*Risco de geada*, com um mapa ilustrativo das regiões com maior e menor risco





Descobri isto neste site:
http://www.igeo.pt/atlas/Cap1/Cap1.html

É uma boa página a explorar!


----------



## Fil (16 Jun 2008 às 00:22)

Interessante o mapa André, mas não coincide muito bem com um mapa que eu tenho aqui com o número médio de geadas anual. Há zonas do Alentejo que têm mais geadas que algumas zonas da Beira Interior. Alguns dados são difíceis de engolir, mas por exemplo, tem Évora/Currais com 48 geadas anuais e duração da época de geada de 163 dias, e a Guarda com 33 dias de geada e duração da época de geada de 138 dias. Existe outros ainda mais estranhos.

O livro é do IM e chama-se "Contribuição para o estudo das geadas em Portugal Continental" por Manuel L. Bettencourt.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2008 às 00:39)

Fil disse:


> Interessante o mapa André, mas não coincide muito bem com um mapa que eu tenho aqui com o número médio de geadas anual. Há zonas do Alentejo que têm mais geadas que algumas zonas da Beira Interior. Alguns dados são difíceis de engolir, mas por exemplo, tem Évora/Currais com 48 geadas anuais e duração da época de geada de 163 dias, e a Guarda com 33 dias de geada e duração da época de geada de 138 dias. Existe outros ainda mais estranhos.
> 
> O livro é do IM e chama-se "Contribuição para o estudo das geadas em Portugal Continental" por Manuel L. Bettencourt.



Realmente são dados estranhos.
Ontem, e após ter postado este mapa, fui tentar descobrir o significado de risco de geada, uma vez que aqui a norte de Lisboa também gea em algumas noites de céu limpo durante o inverno. Acabei por ler algures que o risco de geada não quantifica o número de dias em que a geada ocorre, uma vez que com 3 ou 4ºC muitas vezes gea, mas a "serevidade" com que a geada acontece.
Lembrei-me então dos dias frios de nevoeiro ou céu encoberto, em que a geada chega a durar 3 e 4 dias sempre a acumular. E essas ocorrências dão-se essencialmente nas zonas do mapa demarcadas com elevado/muito elevado risco de geada.
O mesmo já não acontece no Alentejo, onde gea sim, mas uma geada que o sol da manhã acaba sempre por derreter.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jun 2008 às 10:39)

Olá!

Eu acho o mapa bem melhor que aqueles muito genéricos, em que agrupam a variável a medir em 2 ou 3 intervalos apenas e com pouco detalhe (definição em km2/pixel), mas está muito longe de ser um bom mapa representativo de Portugal, é claro que estou sendo exigente, sabendo que a informação de que se dispõe para fazer estes mapas é limitada e pouco representativa.

Um bom mapa devia ter um detalhe inferior a 1km2 (zona representativa) colorida com uns 5 ou 6 níveis de intervalo.

O mapa ideal das geadas deveria reflectir inequivocamente o efeito estufa urbano bem como o efeito de proximidade das zonas ribeirinhas ou de zonas muito ventosas mais secas.

De qualquer forma a maior incidência de geada, nem sempre coincide com zonas de maior altitude o mais afastadas possível do litoral. Na verdade, para aumentarmos a probabilidade de ocorrência de geada, deve haver alguma humidade, temperatura inferior a 5ºC (depende da humidade e das características dos solos e vegetação), ausência de vento (pois seca as superfícies, transporta e quebra os cristais formados). Por isso se diz que é mais favorável ocorrer geada em locais mais abrigados, isto para temperaturas positivas, porque para negativas qualquer sítio serve!

Por exemplo em Castelo Branco, o efeito de estufa urbano em dias anticiclónicos, estáveis e sem vento é da ordem dos +3 a +5ºC! Basta sair 1km fora da cidade e lá está aquele frio, aquela geada acumulada. Enquanto que no interior da cidade, o ar é mais quente e seco. Imaginem que na cidade estão 2ºC, fora da cidade estão -2ºC e se pararmos o carro a temperatura desce para uns -5ºC em 15 min apenas (refletindo, claro está, neste último caso a temperatura de orvalho).
Quando ocorre inversão térmica, pior ainda! A apenas 8km da cidade (400m alt) a este ou a oeste (junto aos rios) com uma descida de 300m (alt), a temperatura pode chegar a ser 5ºC inferior a Castelo Branco. São mesmo camadas extratificadas de ar, que variam cerca de 1ºC numa questão de 200m de estrada.

Daí que não me choca nada que a cidade da Guarda (1056m alt) possa ter menos dias de geada que muitas zonas do país mais baixas, mais abrigadas, com menos vento, mais vegetação e que não sejam urbanas.

Ou seja, o mapa é melhor que muitos que deve haver por aí, mas não é lá muito representativo, pois não me parecer refletir algumas características essenciais que não apenas a interioridade e altitude, como sejam:
- Exposição aos ventos;
- Tipo de vegetação (cor e estado seco ou em crescimento), influencia na humidade junto ao solo e na taxa de reflexão do calor;
- Encostas mais soalheiras ou mais sombrias (as mais sombrias favorecem acumulações de geada);
- Efeito de estufa urbano;
- Zonas ribeirinhas;
- Zonas baixas sujeitas a inversão térmica;
- Etc..


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jun 2008 às 11:11)

Parece-me também que o mapa indica mais a probabilidade de ocorrer geada do que propriamente o nº de dias de geada. Uma forma de verificar isso é lembrarmo-nos das zonas onde chove mais, isto é, nas zonas onde ocorre mais dias de chuva e com menos insolação (céu encoberto influencia na taxa de reflexão das nuvens pelo calor reflectido à superfície), ocorrerá obviamente menos geada.

Verifico que na zona do Gerês muito chuvosa, parece haver menos probabilidade de geada no mapa. Mas já a Serra da Estrela parece contradizer um pouco, mas pronto, uma coisa é chover muito quando chove e outra é ter muitos dias encobertos sempre com alguma chuva, isto é, num caso restam dias de céu limpo propícios à formação de geada e no outro caso não (Gerês).


----------

